# Australian/Spanish Citizenship



## ed974 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am wanting to apply for a spanish citizenship through origin. I called the spanish consulate today and asked about whether I would have to renounce my Australian citizenship. I was told that I would be signing a document stating I will renounce my Australian citizenship however, this document will not be sent to any Australian Officials and will be kept with the Spanish Consulate. I have a few concerns with this which are;

1. What is the exact statement being made in the document, is it that I HAVE renounced my citizenship or that I WILL renounce my citizenship. If it is saying I have, this would clearly be a lie and wouldnt there be consequences?
2. Is the Spanish embassy, after a while, able to send the document to the Australian government and in turn I am forced to give up my citizenship?

I would really really appreciate a response from someone who has been through this or has knowledge about it, as I have asked both the Australian Immigration and the Spanish and have not been given much help!

Thanks


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

ed974 said:


> 1. What is the exact statement being made in the document, is it that I HAVE renounced my citizenship or that I WILL renounce my citizenship. If it is saying I have, this would clearly be a lie and wouldnt there be consequences?
> 2. Is the Spanish embassy, after a while, able to send the document to the Australian government and in turn I am forced to give up my citizenship?


As far as I understand this Australians are allowed dual citizenship. If you become a Spanish citizen you have to renounce your previous citizenship unless you come from certain Latin America countries they have a dual citizenship treaty with.

So, my interpretation of that is that you will have to renounce your Australian citizenship to become a Spanish citizen.


----------



## ed974 (Aug 23, 2013)

That's what I assumed, but when I called the spanish consulate in sydney, the person I spoke to said that you are signing a document saying you will or have done (not sure which) but the documents never get passed onto the Australian officials? To me this seems a bit dodgy...


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

ed974 said:


> That's what I assumed, but when I called the spanish consulate in sydney, the person I spoke to said that you are signing a document saying you will or have done (not sure which) but the documents never get passed onto the Australian officials? To me this seems a bit dodgy...


It's got nothing to do with the Australian officials, they allow dual citizenship. It's the Spanish who won't allow you to hold dual Australian and Spanish citizenship. If you become a Spanish citizen, you must give up your Australian citizenship even if the Australian officials know nothing about it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have friends who have dual Australian and Spanish nationalities, they have two passports, two are living here in the Canary Isles, one in Perth W.A. none have renounced their Australian Citizenship.

I aslo have an English friend, he became a Spanish citizen some years ago, the Spanish Authorities took his U.K. passport and sent it to the U.K. consulate, whereupon the U.K: consulate forwarded the same document to him by return post. He did not renounce his U.K. citizenship.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

The same happened to me with Mexican citizenship. I handed over my Brit passport and about a month later the British Embassy phoned to say that they had my Brit passport and would I like to collect it. Natch, yes. But I already knew that I wouldn't lose my Brit nationality.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

But one never mentions it. When i got Mex nationality, I had to use that passport for leaving the country and when I arrived to Heathrow, I entered with the Brit one and asked the Brits to stamp the Mexican one. But then some 12 years agothe Mexicansaccepted dual nationality.


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

For all enquiries re Spanish residency or citizenship contact the Spanish Consul in Melbourne not Sydney.
They may be able to give to give you more 'in depth' advise.


----------



## ed974 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have called melbourne and they refuse to give me information in English, and tell me to email, however when I email they say they can't give information on that -.-


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

They all speak English at the Consul so I don't understand the problems you are having? However email Lidia, at the Melbourne Consul, she was extremely helpful to me and answered all my questions in English both by email and by telephone.
[email protected] 
If this fails I suggest you make an appointment with the consul in Sydney and also with the relevant Australian department, and ask them in person, that may get results.


----------



## ed974 (Aug 23, 2013)

really?

the woman I spoke to said they won't give any information regarding passports or citizenship in English. Do you have both a Spanish and Australian passport and if so did you get it through the Melbourne consulate?


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

I have Australian citizenship and Spanish residency, I asked questions about both, plus questions about a lot of other issues, all my questions were answered by either the consulate in Melbourne and Perth, in English. They were most helpful.
The Consul in Perth was very willing to assist as well but I found making an appointment with him was much better than email or phone.
Maybe you could get the documents and have them translated.
Good luck!


----------

